# Cooking shows!



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am a huge fan of Food Network and the Cooking Channel. Yes I am a huge foodie and sometimes when I'm in the mood I really enjoy cooking Chinese or Italian or Mexican.

My favorite host is Anthony Bourdain. Intelligent and perceptive about the culture of food and not just the cuisine.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I used to watch these shows when they helped teach you how to cook. They don't seem to do that anymore.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> I used to watch these shows when they helped teach you how to cook. They don't seem to do that anymore.


They're all about the celebrity hosts. But Bourdain is a cool guy. He even mocked Rachel Ray, which was right on. And Bobby Flay? What's the big deal? Anybody can do some barbeque.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to enjoy Keith Floyd's shows (especially when he used to get tetchy with the cameraman for not being quick enough when zooming in). Also, Food & Drink I used to like apart from the annoyingly schoolmarm-ish Jilly Goulden, but there are far too many 'variations on a theme' type culinary shows on UK TV these days to make any of them distinctive - the rot set in with Ready Steady Cook as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

^^Keith Floyd was the funniest cook of the 20th century, I think his sarcasms were utterly delightful! Used to watch all his series, don't have a TV any more, life is to short for that medium, even if I indeed can confess to enjoying watching Heston Blumenthal online (have all his books!) 

/ptr


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't really watch cooking shows, but I like watching travel shows that focus on food, like the Anthony Bourdain show.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tristan said:


> I don't really watch cooking shows, but I like watching travel shows that focus on food, like the Anthony Bourdain show.


I am with you there. I prefer travel shows featuring food as the highlight of the show. Especially travels to Europe and India and Eastern Asia.

Even Bourdain had a really cool segment in Baltimore.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

We´ve been flooded with food programmes too, including those of English star chefs like Nigella Lawson, Gordon Ramsey, Hugh Fearnly-Whittingstall and Jamie Oliver, plus local variants and various cooking competition programmes, where they teach domestic celebrities to cook better.

I particularly like of Hugh Fearnly-Whittingstall´s "River Cottage" - programmes that also include broader environmental and cultural issues, plus a good deal of English humour and atmosphere, and a lot of foodie knowledge and even basic sense.

Oh yes, and Keith Floyd and Clarissa Dickson Wright + Jennifer Paterson ("Two Fat Ladies") were original and often entertaining too.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Joen reminds me that I used to watch a Danish foody show with the Price Brothers (Spise med Price) that I fund very entertaining! Some very good recipes for "Flæskestegssovs" as I recall! :cheers:

/ptr


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh dear please no, no Gordon Ramsey cooking shows.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

ptr said:


> ^^ Joen reminds me that I used to watch a Danish foody show with the Price Brothers (Spise med Price) that I fund very entertaining! Some very good recipes for "Flæskestegssovs" as I recall! :cheers:
> 
> /ptr


The Price Brothers are still around, ever-increasing the amount of jokes, digressions and sketches in their cooking shows.



> Oh dear please no, no Gordon Ramsey cooking shows.


Not having checked it, surely some of the innumerable programmes where he "rescues" restaurants, seem very staged and thoroughly rehearsed, practically mingling reality and fiction?


----------

